# Trek Superfly 2015 SS



## Homebrewevolver (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey I couldnt find any info online so I reached out to my LBS and they hooked me up with this... Figured I would share it


----------



## Homebrewevolver (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Burgunder (Jan 16, 2014)

Trek 2015 mountain bikes - part I - BikeRadar


----------



## Helmo (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi,

I'm also looking for this bike.
But I can't read the specs.
Do you have a high res version for me?

I'm trying to find out if it will be on sale in the Netherlands here as well.
Is that dat November the 17th scribbled on the pic.

Thnk a heap if ya can help me.


----------



## Clink (Oct 29, 2006)

Any luck Helmo? Not available in the UK :madman:


----------



## Gonzo 1971 (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks cool. Any word on when it will ship or more details?


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

It is a hot looking bike


----------



## eness215 (Jul 22, 2010)

Got my eye on one of them too. According to my LBS, they should start being available in the US in December. Not sure about overseas.


----------



## trueblue01gt (Oct 1, 2009)

hope they solved the issues plaguing their last few years of ss'


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

trueblue01gt said:


> hope they solved the issues plaguing their last few years of ss'


^^This, and although highly subjective, I hate the color scheme and in usual Trek fashion that's the only choice you get. For the record, I own a Trek 29er. I really wish they'd offer a subdued color scheme on all their bikes in addition to whatever crazy stuff the designer picks.


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

HPIguy said:


> ^^This, and although highly subjective, I hate the color scheme and in usual Trek fashion that's the only choice you get. For the record, I own a Trek 29er. I really wish they'd offer a subdued color scheme on all their bikes in addition to whatever crazy stuff the designer picks.


+1 I love everything about the bike except the purple. I too wish they offered a subdued color option.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

They do a color scheme on the Domane road bike that would only require changing the graphics, and IMHO is pretty hot.

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...Xg/V1E3llQvgj0/w1500-h1000/Doman+6.9+disc.jpg


----------



## blum585 (Mar 28, 2012)

should have brought it back in carbon


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

I think the idea of a decently priced, ready to go, AL framed rigid SS is a good one...but they should have just called this on the Rig...


----------



## Homebrewevolver (Aug 25, 2014)

rob1035 said:


> I think the idea of a decently priced, ready to go, AL framed rigid SS is a good one...but they should have just called this on the Rig...


They prob didn't call it the right because the rig had so much negative press from the bad rear dropouts


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

Wonder how it will compare with my Carve 29er sl. Should be cool to see how that shakes out.


----------



## Homebrewevolver (Aug 25, 2014)

khardrunner14 said:


> Wonder how it will compare with my Carve 29er sl. Should be cool to see how that shakes out.


What year? From the research I have done, I think it will be a couple pounds lighter stock vs stock.

I'm wondering if the trek will be convertible to 1x10 with those horizontal dropouts... That's a huge selling point to to the crave. How does the chain tensioner work on the crave?


----------



## Deeps Elgnis (May 4, 2012)

Am I seeing the tensioner correctly? What is the point of the chain tensioner on the back, pushing the axle forward? Other than functioning as a stopping point? Do you have to pull the wheel back By hand?


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

Deeps Elgnis said:


> Am I seeing the tensioner correctly? What is the point of the chain tensioner on the back, pushing the axle forward? Other than functioning as a stopping point? Do you have to pull the wheel back By hand?


I would be willing to bet there is an insert that the bolt threads into and the axle slides through that would add tension as you thread it in and prevent it from moving forward under a heavy pedaling load.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

Gabriel J said:


> I would be willing to bet there is an insert that the bolt threads into and the axle slides through that would add tension as you thread it in and prevent it from moving forward under a heavy pedaling load.


Of course that is how it works. Common people.


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

Homebrewevolver said:


> How does the chain tensioner work on the crave?


EBB style works pretty well for me. I just swapped out the stock bolts for steel. I really haven't had any issues. I can get at least 3 cogs worth of tensioning, if not 4 without messing with the chain length.


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Just looked at one today. 20lbs without pedals. Raceface Narrow/Wide chainring (why?) and cranks. No routing for dropper. Very interesting sliding rear brake design. Welds are ground down smooth. VERY purple all over.


----------



## economatic (Apr 18, 2006)

Thustlewhumber said:


> *VERY purple all over.*


I know! I was seriously considering it but really had to pause when seeing the color. My wife said it was pretty.


----------



## jason745 (Apr 13, 2007)

Here we go:

19.13lbs as pictured

Frame: 2015 Trek Superfly SS, 17.5
Fork: Bontrager Double Bevel
Crank: SRAM XO1
Chainring: Wolf Tooth Components 5 Spoke GXP Direct Mount Drop Stop, 32T
Cog: Wolf Tooth Components Stainless Steel, 20T
BB: Truvativ Press Fit GXP
Chain: KMC X10L Light 10 Speed
Stem: Thompson X4, 70mm x 10º
Handlebar: Thompson Cross County Carbon Flat, 730mm x 6º
Seatpost: Thompson Masterpiece
Seat Collar: Thompson 31.8
Saddle: Fi'zi:k Tundra 2 K:ium
Brakes: SRAM Guide RSC
Rotors: SRAM Centerline, 160mm F&R
Wheels: SRAM Roam 50
Tires: Schwalbe Racing Ralph Snakeskin TLE, 2.35F 2.25R
Grips: ESI Super Chunky
Headset: FSA Integrated
Pedals: Shimano XT PD-M780


----------



## Homebrewevolver (Aug 25, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Homebrewevolver (Aug 25, 2014)

economatic said:


> I know! I was seriously considering it but really had to pause when seeing the color. My wife said it was pretty.


This bike is pretty awesome but the purple might be the best part! I love it


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Well done


----------



## superflyking (Dec 31, 2014)

My new Superfly SS


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm happy with my Trek 29er, and I realize color is a very subjective thing, but the fact that Trek offers no other color choices (and not only on this model) just baffles me. Not to mention, no option for a suspension fork. Nice bikes though guys, congrats! Again, what I want is a very subjective thing.


----------



## Homebrewevolver (Aug 25, 2014)

It's a wonder they don't post those up for display. Usually everyone has to special order those.


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Test rode one tonight with carbon handlebars: 21.09 lbs with flat pedals. Lemme say: this bike is a ROCKET! Effortless pedaling uphill and downhill. If you want to go fast, this bike is for you.


----------



## mtbkr1030 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Picking mine up today....*



Homebrewevolver said:


> Nice!


I'll let you know what I think after the first ride. Going to ride it bone stock until my 21T cog comes in. Going to have my LBS convert to tubeless also before I pick it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## scyule (Nov 8, 2009)

superflyking said:


> My new Superfly SS
> View attachment 951456


Is that NORTHERN CYCLE in Ajax?


----------



## mtbkr1030 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Taking her out for the 1st time in a few.*



scyule said:


> Is that NORTHERN CYCLE in Ajax?


----------



## mtbkr1030 (Jan 27, 2010)

*I'm in love again. best SS Trek has put out to date. So much fun for so little money.*



mtbkr1030 said:


> View attachment 954396
> View attachment 954396


I rode it stock except for converting the wheels to tubeless. I may put a little wider bar on it and that's about it.

I'm in LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 44gnats (May 14, 2008)

19.5 
20lbs 11oz as shown
2 rides, each 1.5 hours. Liking it a lot thus far!
Stock carbon fork is for sale, as are stock wheels and tires, btw


----------



## mtbkr1030 (Jan 27, 2010)

I also changed my cog to a Surley 21T. We have lots of steep climbs out here. Slow as hell on the flats, but kick ass going uphill.


----------



## Hoovie (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

^^Urple!! Wish I could have made it today buddy.


----------



## mtbkr1030 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hoovie said:


>


She's a beauty!


----------



## mtbkr1030 (Jan 27, 2010)

44gnats said:


> 19.5
> 20lbs 11oz as shown
> 2 rides, each 1.5 hours. Liking it a lot thus far!
> Stock carbon fork is for sale, as are stock wheels and tires, btw


Can you weigh your wheelset before it sells on ebay? I was just curious about how much the wheelset weighs.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Are those Carbon Roval's?


----------



## mtbkr1030 (Jan 27, 2010)

*New Rock Shox Reba RL w/ POP*



randyharris said:


> Are those Carbon Roval's?


I just














I put on a new front shock. I couldn't take my eyeballs and teeth chattering anymore. The thing rides like a dream now.


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow, these bikes are sweet! I think the color and graphics are quite classy.


----------



## 44gnats (May 14, 2008)

randyharris said:


> Are those Carbon Roval's?


The front wheel is, er, was. Took it off another bike as I waiting for my I-9's (purple!) to be built.


----------



## jason745 (Apr 13, 2007)

A couple updates:


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

Whoa sign me up, that look awesome.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

How good/bad are those Shimano Alivio disc brakes? Are they M-355 model?


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

randyharris said:


> How good/bad are those Shimano Alivio disc brakes? Are they M-355 model?


Shimano Deore lever/Alivio caliper hydraulic disc


----------



## mtbkr1030 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Brakes*



mcoplea said:


> Shimano Deore lever/Alivio caliper hydraulic disc


The el cheapo Shimano brakes work as well if not better than the XT's on my Superfly 100 AL Pro.

I may change the rotors just to save some weight, but I will keep everything else.


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

mtbkr1030 said:


> The el cheapo Shimano brakes work as well if not better than the XT's on my Superfly 100 AL Pro.
> 
> I may change the rotors just to save some weight, but I will keep everything else.


Regarding the el cheapo Shimano brakes, does anyone know if the lever reach is adjustable?


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

whats the asking price. Im in the market and just about settled on a Crave SL, but looking for complete bikes in the same price range.


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

mhopton said:


> Regarding the el cheapo Shimano brakes, does anyone know if the lever reach is adjustable?


Figured it out....they are adjustable.

So now I need to figure out the steps to adjust the rear dropouts. I put on a 19t cog, but I think I need a longer chain than the one that came stock.


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Goal: change the stock 18t cog to a 19t cog and replace the chain.

Looking for some assistance here...I'm a single speed newb, admittedly, so I'm not accustomed to chain sizing. So putting on a new chain, I adjusted the rear facing adjusters to move the sliders all the way inboard to start at the same spot. I sized the chain as close as possible using a quick link (SRAM 8sp chain). I begin backing out the slide adjusters until I'm all the way back and still have too much slack in the chain. At this point, I pull out a full link (1 outer plate and 1 inner plate) as I have to get to the next inner plate to use the quick link. Starting back all the way forward with the adjusters, now there is not enough slack in the chain.

So, with 1 full link and a 19t cog, the chain is to long. Removing that full link and the chain is too short given the amount of adjustment available with the sliders. 

I'm obviously missing something...any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JeffL (Jan 25, 2009)

mhopton said:


> Goal: change the stock 18t cog to a 19t cog and replace the chain.
> 
> Looking for some assistance here...I'm a single speed newb, admittedly, so I'm not accustomed to chain sizing. So putting on a new chain, I adjusted the rear facing adjusters to move the sliders all the way inboard to start at the same spot. I sized the chain as close as possible using a quick link (SRAM 8sp chain). I begin backing out the slide adjusters until I'm all the way back and still have too much slack in the chain. At this point, I pull out a full link (1 outer plate and 1 inner plate) as I have to get to the next inner plate to use the quick link. Starting back all the way forward with the adjusters, now there is not enough slack in the chain.
> 
> ...


I've been wondering if this would be a problem ever since I saw the first photos of this bike, since it looks like the slider range of motion is pretty small. But that concern was only about changing cogs without breaking the chain and wondering what the "tooth capacity" of the sliders is.

You only need 1/2" range of motion to be able to find a fit with a full-link chain. Is the slider range really less than 0.5"? It would be weird and unfortunate if Trek has designed an SS-specific frame that requires a half link for some combinations.


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Jeff....I actually need to amend/update the post. There is room and the 19t fits just fine. Admitted newb in chain sizing....I just wasn't setting it up right. With the full link, I'm almost to the back of the slider, but not quite. The upside is that I could add a 20t with this chain and be at the front of the slider.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Picked mine up Friday. Stock build 21.5" frame with tubes, Times, and a surly 17t cog came to just under 22 lbs. Later went tubeless and threw a 2.4 Purgatory I had laying around on the front...which is a pretty terrible match for the skinny Mustang rim.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

FYI...1 tooth rear cog change = approximately 3mm in effective chainstay length.

Nice looking bikes.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Love these bikes, hope we get them in the UK at some point.


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Just J said:


> Love these bikes, hope we get them in the UK at some point.


Can you contact a shop here in the States, buy one and have it shipped?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Not sure any Trek dealer would be up for that but I would love it if I could find one?


----------



## Atomicus Prime (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## donnieboy (Jan 20, 2014)

That looks awesome! Did you sell out all the non frameset parts then drop 1400 bucks to save 1.5 lbs? Wowzas looks hot with the XO gloss carbon crank.



jason745 said:


> View attachment 949137
> 
> 
> Here we go:
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2011)

Tell me about that matching fork with the purple graphics. Is that a stock Rock Shox color, or did you do some coloring? Thanks!


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

Order mine today and expect to have it next week. Yeah Me!


----------



## TampaDave (Mar 20, 2015)

Took my new SS out into the woods for the first time today, at Flatwoods in Tampa, FL. Tight single track, lots of roots, no hills.

I've been riding my old Tassajara as a single speed for years now, so I'm used to that part of it.

The stock 32/18 gearing is good for this track. Definitely a different experience riding a 29er. It's darn quick and more agile than I though it would be, but still getting used to it. 

Stock tires are kind of cool, low rolling resistance, not too irritating on pavement. Track conditions were good but where there was mud, they seemed to hook up OK. But they are way too bouncy, I can literally dribble my front wheel like a basketball. Doesn't work all that well with this light, stiff frame. I'm gonna try tubeless so I can get my pressures down into the 30's, which should help I think. 

The chain stretches a bit when new and I got a few skips bouncing over roots. But trying to tension it at trailside would be a PIA. Seems to me the whole 148x12 thing doesn't solve any problems this bike has, I mean what's the point? Instead of threading an axle through a fitting that is bolted to the frame, wouldn't it be easier to just, you know, bolt the axle to the frame? I know why they did it, because they only carry one kinda wheel with one kinda axle, and that's how they sell this bike so cheap. That said, it's pretty much set up exactly like a bolt-on ss hub with a chain tug, and should be just as reliable one would think. 

The brakes are OK, they stop the bike eh. I'm swapping them out with BB7's cuz ima put some drop bars on that sucka. Pics to follow.

Very cool bike, especially for the money. Guy at the lbs was showing me the bike on their website, I'm thinking ok $1500 for the frame, plus crankset, plus wheels, plus this and that. And they guy is all like, "No, that's for the whole bike." I whipped out my credit card just like that. I kinda like the crankset, I like the tires and wheels. If I wasn't stuck on the drop bars I'd like the brakes. The rear cog setup is no big whoop, just a stamped cog on a shimano freewheel hub. Needs a nice beefy Surly cog on there, so as not to tear up the splines. But all in all, what a great bike.


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

TampaDave said:


> Took my new SS out into the woods for the first time today, at Flatwoods in Tampa, FL. Tight single track, lots of roots, no hills.
> 
> Stock tires are kind of cool, low rolling resistance, not too irritating on pavement. Track conditions were good but where there was mud, they seemed to hook up OK. But they are way too bouncy, I can literally dribble my front wheel like a basketball. Doesn't work all that well with this light, stiff frame. I'm gonna try tubeless so I can get my pressures down into the 30's, which should help I think.
> 
> .


Wow what are you running with tubes. I'm 185 and run 26 rear and 24 front tubeless with 2.1 rear and 2.3 front tires.


----------



## TampaDave (Mar 20, 2015)

bontrager xr2, says its a 2.3 but actually winds up being 2" inflated. I'm 220lbs and ran them at 40psi. According to the manufacturer you can run them as low as 30psi but given my weight I think I'd be asking for a pinch flat, going tubeless would give me more wiggle room I think. Stan's formula says I should be running 30/32 and I got a nickel says that'll be an improvement. 

Don't get me wrong, this thing is fun as all get-out. It's different, but it's different in the sense of thinking, how come it is I was having so much more fun when I was a kid, bombing through the woods on a Schwinn Stingray like a little maniac. It's that kind of fun.


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

Not busting ur balls, I do ride lower than stans states I should but I do it on all my tubless bikes with no issue


----------



## TampaDave (Mar 20, 2015)

Wow.

a) You guys didn't tell me how easy it was gonna be. I left the house with a shopping list that included things like propylene glycol, liquid latex, 5% ammonia... fortunately my first stop was at lbs, who happened to have all the Bontrager stuff for tubeless conversion. An hour later, after x-ing off gorilla tape and pre-cooked cornmeal off my list, I'm riding around tubeless. Granted, the tires weren't exactly what you would call "round," but I was on familiar territory by then. Motorcycle tires do that; what you do is, squirt soapy water around the rim, pump em up till you think they are going to explode, and then wait for it. A motorcycle tire seats in the rim with a deep, satisfying "thunk." These things reminded me of that scene in Das Boot, where pieces of the submarine go flying off and water starts filling the boat. POW! POW! But seat they did.
b) Totally different ride. I don't know nuthin about no 29ers, this is my first new bike in 15 years. But if I was tuning a motorcycle suspension, I would say I have my _rebound damping_ nailed. How fricken cool is that.

@man.cave: thanks for that, I'll mess around with some different pressures and see how it goes.

-------

Part of the concept in buying this bike is, I would have a set of pavement wheels/tires I could hot swap as the need arose. Original plan for like rail trails was to run 700c/30 slicks with probably a 14t cog, or maybe 34/16.

But. I also have some Big Apples on order, just wanted to see how they roll. Now I'm wondering about whether to set the BA's up tubeless. Which should be doable, my other rims are Velocity Blunt SL's. I've got a 15mile loop I can do that's about half pavement and half dirt, in good conditions that could be a fun ride and a good workout with a tubeless BA setup running 32/16ish. I dunno about going tubeless on the road, but just knocking around this afternoon, I can't perceive much difference in rolling resistance on pavement, and I'll hardly be going light speed with that gearing. What do y'all think? Am I barking up the right tree, or should I just stick with tubes on the hard stuff?


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

I rode mine today without checking the pressure ( I did use my hand but not a gauge) and really liked it, but thought that maybe my rear needed a 1psi or 1.5 psi, because I felt soft in the corners. When I got home I put a digital gauge on it and I was only running 23.5 psi in rear and 20.5 in front. I Think I will run my rigid ss at 24.5 rear and 21.5 front and should be spot on as long as it stiffens up the corners. Stans states I should be at 28r and 25f for 185lbs.


----------



## TampaDave (Mar 20, 2015)

Tried 30/32, I'm 220. Fast and grips well, but bogs down in sand. 

Around here, there are always soft spots. If it's wet, you gotta deal with mud. If it's dry, you gotta deal with sand. The XR2's really blew me away as mud tires, maybe because I wasn't expecting much, but in sandy conditions I figure letting some more air out will be the thing. Feel like I have some wiggle room. 

Far as road is concerned, I've got three tires I'm gonna try -- some conti gatorskins 700x32, Conti city ride 2 in 700x40, and some big apples 28x2.35. So far skeptical that going tubeless on the road is going to accomplish much, or that going with a skinny high pressure tire is going to be worth the hassle (it's a pain getting those suckers on mtb rims). Have high hopes for the BA's, they are heavy suckers, that's like four pounds of tire and tube but people seem to love them. I'd like to run them with 32x14 gearing if I can keep the chain on the cog, that's a lot of inertia to overcome at rest. We'll see. Maybe 34x16 might be better. I stay awake at night thinking about **** like this. This single-speed thing is an illness.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Plenty of folks running road tires tubeless. I've been running CX tires at highish road pressures for my mixed terrain rides around tampa and through FW for about two years without any issues whatsoever. 32x14 on pavement with slick tires isn't going to be difficult...you'll likely find yourself quickly running out of gear but seems like a good starting point.


----------



## TampaDave (Mar 20, 2015)

@mhopton and JeffL:

I've been able to go from 32x18 --> 14 without shortening the chain. It was close, I was all the way back and didn't quite get the chain tension perfect, but with due regard to chainline it worked fine without skipping. 

Tensioning the chain is a bit of a production, not the sort of bike you would likely "dingle" I don't think. If you want to run 20t one day 13t the next, seems easy enough, just have an extra chain with a KMC link, ain't nothing but a thang.

Now, if you're really trying to fine-tune your effective chainstay length, that's another thing altogether and I dunno if this is the frame for it


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

Did my 1st ride on my new Superfly SS and I am in love! My 19.5" weighed 20 lbs 6 oz out of the box w/o pedals. I did 47 miles of singletrack, jeep roads and pavement and the bike is incredible.... snappy on the climbs, rails the corners and I am impressed how well the frame/fork absorbed the bumps. I ran it stock except for Ergon G2 Grips with bar ends and converted the wheels to tubeless with XR2 TLR tires. I may end up putting a larger volume front tire on it for the rougher trails our here in AZ.

Thanks to the gang at McDowell Mountain Cycles for setting me up on this sweet ride! At $1550, this is the best deal on a complete SS out there. IMHO


----------



## treverk21 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey guys! I would be willing to sell my 2015 superfly ss if someone is interested. Sometimes n+1 isn't good with bills to pay. I've done a lot of upgrades already with plans for more, can give pictures or ask questions to anyone who needs them. Right now it is Stan's Crest Wheels, stock tires + a new 2.4 xking, Formula R1 racing brakes, ashima ai2 rotors, carbon easton 700mm bars, ESI grips, syncros carbon stem, uncut steerer, bontrager affinity RXL carbon saddle, ti pro light seat post... I'm at right ABOUT 18 POUNDS! I still have nearly a pound to loose with new XX1 or next sl cranks. 

This thing is a rocket. I want trek to make the normal superfly in this geometry, it is so good!


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Does anyone know the size of the seatpost clamp? Mine is slipping with a carbon post, even with fiber grip. I'd like to put a Thomson post collar on mine.

Edit: found it. It's 32. A Thomson 31.8 fits perfect and really holds the post nice.


----------



## How27spd (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey trever ,What size did you get ? send some pics if you can


----------



## JohnnyVV (Feb 28, 2015)

Anyone tried one of these with 27.5+ tires? The fork obviously has clearance for 29+, but I can't see that doing great things to the geometry with the rear left at a standard 29. 27.5+ in both positions might strike a nice balance if the rear end can handle the width. Bit worried about BB height, though. Thoughts?


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

From what I understand 27.5+ has about the same outer diameter as a standard 29 so you should be fine. You'll likely run into clearance issues in the rear though. Looks like a 2.3 is pushing it in the back. Why not just get a wider 29er rim and run a 3.0 up front?


----------



## JohnnyVV (Feb 28, 2015)

A1an said:


> From what I understand 27.5+ has about the same outer diameter as a standard 29 so you should be fine. You'll likely run into clearance issues in the rear though. Looks like a 2.3 is pushing it in the back. Why not just get a wider 29er rim and run a 3.0 up front?


I figured just front 29+ would raise the front end and slacken the bike more than I'd want. I'm pretty happy with the 69.5; slack enough to feel confident on steep descents while still being a great climber. Might also put it beyond the limits of my comfortable standover height.

Got out the calipers today. Rear spacing at the outside of the current 29er (Fast Trak 2.2) is 78mm (3.07 in). Pretty generous. I bet a 3" 27.5+ tire on a 30-35mm internal width rim would clear it. If the outer diameter of a 27.5+ is a bit smaller than a normal 29er, it might even hold a 3" on a 50mm rim.


----------



## TampaDave (Mar 20, 2015)

^Or it might improve it. I wouldn't mind a bit more straight line stability. See the review on this website, 3" front tire didn't seem to hurt anything. Dyin to try it.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Check out the rear clearance here. I don't think that is going to fit.

Review: Trek Superfly SS singlespeed 29er - Mtbr.com | Page 2


----------



## JohnnyVV (Feb 28, 2015)

A1an said:


> Check out the rear clearance here. I don't think that is going to fit.
> 
> Review: Trek Superfly SS singlespeed 29er - Mtbr.com | Page 2


Yeah, but in the review he's talking about clearance for a 29" wheel. A 27.5+ tire will have the same or a bit smaller diameter as a regular 29" tire. A 29+ would have a larger diameter so would be in a place where the spacing is narrower. At the place where a 27.5+ would need the most clearance, the Superfly SS has 3.07". Might be dicey throwing an actual 3" tire with a rim designed to maximize its size on it, but most tires are undersized and a rim on the smaller side of wide (30-35mm id) should keep it in check. At the very least something like WTBs 2.8" tire should work.

I'm pretty happy with the bike as it is, so I don't plan to guinea pig it anytime soon. Hopefully someone will come along who has one of these and a 27.5+ bike who can let us know for sure.


----------



## wheelgunz (Oct 18, 2009)

Looking to pick up another single speed and the Superfly SS has caught my eye. What are you guys paying OTD for these?


----------



## JohnnyVV (Feb 28, 2015)

$1399. Pretty good for a bike that came in at 20.9 lbs w/o pedals in medium. Put about $175 into it and now it's just under 20 lbs. Wheels are about 2.2 kg so plenty of weight still to lose.


----------



## wheelgunz (Oct 18, 2009)

JohnnyVV said:


> $1399. Pretty good for a bike that came in at 20.9 lbs w/o pedals in medium. Put about $175 into it and now it's just under 20 lbs. Wheels are about 2.2 kg so plenty of weight still to lose.


Nice. Is that with tax? Cheapest I'm seeing is 1449 in my area.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

JohnnyVV said:


> ... but most tires are undersized ...


Keep in mind, as you ride, the tires will stretch. If you mount a brand new tire and measure it with calipers, it will read smaller than the label on the side of the tire. But as you ride it, it will stretch. Measure it again after 12-15 hrs of riding and you'll be surprised how much it actually stretches.


----------



## JohnnyVV (Feb 28, 2015)

wheelgunz said:


> Nice. Is that with tax? Cheapest I'm seeing is 1449 in my area.


Before tax, I'm afraid. they told me $1399 was the lowest Trek "allowed" them to sell the bike at. No idea if that's true.



wjphillips said:


> Keep in mind, as you ride, the tires will stretch. If you mount a brand new tire and measure it with calipers, it will read smaller than the label on the side of the tire. But as you ride it, it will stretch. Measure it again after 12-15 hrs of riding and you'll be surprised how much it actually stretches.


Yep, I'm aware. In my experience 80% of them still come up a little short, even on wide rims. In the end, I'll probably stick to 29" rims with 2.2" - 2.4" tires and just let the bike be what it is. It's not like it's given me any real reason for complaint.

Converting to 27.5+ would just be experimentation for its own sake, and I doubt I'd keep it that way for long.


----------



## TampaDave (Mar 20, 2015)

Here, I'll complain a little. I think it needs more stickum in the front. You can ride with your weight back, lighten up the front so it soaks up the bumps, but then it steers sluggishly and goes wide. You can weight bias the front to sharpen up the steering but it's easy to wash out the front tire, plus you get pounded to death. You can mitigate those things with the right front tire at the right pressure, and I'm working on that, but I think this bike would benefit greatly from 29+ in the front. Not sure it matters all that much in the rear and I would just as soon have something fast and light back there, long as it has just enough traction. Part of it is probably technique, I tend to charge the corners and maybe I shouldn't be doing that. Hoping a 35mm rim will squish out a 3" tire enough to where it won't affect handling much. At any rate its in the budget for this summer, unless you guys talk me out of it.


----------



## JohnnyVV (Feb 28, 2015)

Rigid won't corner like suspension, but weighting the front end a bit should help not harm front end traction through corners. It's the rear that would be more likely to cut loose in that case, but that's a lot more manageable. It's tricky though, so maybe best to just keep your weight centered fore and aft based on the grade. This will also keep you light on the bars, so bonus of beating you up less. Keeping your weight centered over the BB laterally as you lean the bike will help you more with cornering traction than moving forward or back.

It's true that wider tires might help, but a short tour of YouTube always reveals guys and gals doing more than me with less. Skinnier tires, narrower rims, less travel, whatever.... but still ripping it up. I love new gear as much (probably more) than the next guy, but big jumps in performance mostly come from focusing on technique.


----------



## TampaDave (Mar 20, 2015)

Technique is a lot of it, no doubt. 

I did swap out my XR2 front for a nobby nic and I can definitely take turns more aggressively. That was good bang for the buck, kinda suspect going with a new wheel/tire won't be as good a deal, that's for sure. Won't stop me from buying one of course. 

Experimenting with a smoother riding style. So, if bikes were motorcycles, I'm riding it like a 250 instead of a 600, not charging the turns as much, not so much on the brakes, carrying a little more speed through the turn. I think you're right, this is keeping me more in balance. Less drama, more fun.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Really happy with the 2.4 Ardent up front for cornering traction and whatnot. Would not recommend running that on the stock rim though.


----------



## holiday (Apr 27, 2004)

question on adding suspension forks to this bike.

Does anyone what fork length is stock height?
And, does anyone if you can use an angleset for this headset? I'd like 68-68.5 head angle on this one. also, how are stock wheels? thinking of running em, and them maybe lacing up some wider rims to stock hubs.

Thx!
Holiday


----------



## TampaDave (Mar 20, 2015)

Without taking the thing apart to get a precise measurement, the carbon fork AC length is about 480mm, which would make sense, the Superfly specs out a 100mm sus fork. Which, if you want to slack the hta even more than it already is, seems like the easiest way would be to put a longer travel sus fork on there, no?

Wheels/hubs are nothing to scream about, if you're thinking about wider rims definitely go for it but I don't know that it's worth taking apart the stock rims to get at that Bontrager hub. I would personally get more utility from keeping the stock wheels for running slicks around town.

I wouldn't recommend this bike to someone who is planning to swap out a bunch of stock parts. 

Consider:
Soma Juice frame ~600
Off ebay:
Headset ~70
RF ride cranks w/ring ~108
Equivalent hydro's ~120
Alligator discs ~40
Bonty seat/post ~ 100 (if that)
Bonty stem/bars ~ 65
Total ~ 1100

Just by ditching the wheels and forks you start getting real close to being able to build; start looking at upgrading any of those other things and building starts to look like a deal. The appeal of the SS in my mind is that you get a very decent 21lb bike that works right out of the box, without having to fiddle with it.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

OE G2 offset forks (either new or used) pop up on Ebay fairly frequently. A rim upgrade to the existing hubs would be a good bank-for-the-buck mod for those looking to run wider tires. Something like the Blunt SS would also likely save you a decent amount of weight from the Mustang rims. You might have the same net expenditure if you were to build a new complete wheelset and sell the existing stock wheelset.


----------



## TampaDave (Mar 20, 2015)

A1an said:


> OE G2 offset forks (either new or used) pop up on Ebay fairly frequently.


Might also be worth asking around over on the Trek and 29er subs, figuring somebody might want to swap.

Although poster is figuring to alter the geometry, I guess he's looking to increase trail for speed/downhill? So he may want less offset. So prob a non-G2 fork 10-20mm longer (w/ more travel) should fit the bill one would think, without having to swap the headset, since he's so close anyway.



> A rim upgrade to the existing hubs would be a good bank-for-the-buck mod for those looking to run wider tires. Something like the Blunt SS would also likely save you a decent amount of weight from the Mustang rims. You might have the same net expenditure if you were to build a new complete wheelset and sell the existing stock wheelset.


Maybe these hubs are better than I think? I always had the impression they were kinda down-market. Way I look at it, I don't know how to build wheels and don't know anybody who does, and lbs can have a set built up for me cheaper than I could find on the internet, and for what I can spec an SRAM hub for, it didn't seem worth it to disassemble the bontrager wheels and ship the hubs off. I'm here to learn tho.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Hubs are okay and probably produced by Formula...I was just saying you could retain the hubs for a cheaper wheel upgrade. Now that I am thinking about it I don't think you are going to find many wider rims in a 28 hole drilling (could be wrong as I have never really looked). 

If one is looking to do it as cheap as possible it is probably best to build a set with new hubs and sell the stock wheels. I built my last wheelset (Hope hubs, DT comp spokes, Velocity Blunt 35 rims) for around $500 by shopping around and waiting on holiday sales at CRC for the hubs. Could probably get $100-200 for the stock wheels.


----------



## justintime8425 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Superfly Update*

Been riding this bike for about 6 months now, i'm really loving it more and more each ride. I thought i would post a quick photo for you guys that are still looking for info and build out info. Heres what i'm working with

Superfly SS - 17.5" 
Industry Nine Trail 32 Wheels
Maxxis Ardent 29x2.4 - Front
Maxxis Ardent 29x2.25- Rear
Truvativ Noir carbon crank
Raceface 32t wide/narrow ring
Bontrager Race lite carbon bar
Bontrager XXX carbon stem - 100mm
Bontrager XXX carbon seatpost
Fizik Aliante 00 Carbon saddle
Rennen Design Group 18t cog
Gear Clamp (instead of hub spacer kit)
Easton lock on grips
Crank brothers Candy pedals
Stock Shimano non series brakes

Bike comes in at 19.5 lbs ready to ride .


----------



## Geralt (Jul 11, 2012)

Bought one today! I'm looking forward to getting out on the trails with it. It feels ridiculously light compared to my Kona Unit. Still really liking my Unit, but this should be an interesting contrast. I don't know if I can justify two rigid singlespeeds in my stable...maybe I can...time will tell.

It may be late enough in the year that Trek is loosening up on the pricing. I got mine for $1100. Couldn't pass it up at that price.


----------



## TampaDave (Mar 20, 2015)

^interested to know your thoughts about steel vs aluminum. Rumor has it the superfly al frame is designed for at least a little vertical compliance, I dunno, feels pretty stiff to me. Which is fine.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Geralt said:


> It feels ridiculously light compared to my Kona Unit. Still really liking my Unit, but this should be an interesting contrast. I don't know if I can justify two rigid singlespeeds in my stable...maybe I can...time will tell.


Funny, I went from a 2011 Kona UNIT with a Manitou Tower Pro suspension fork to the 2015 Trek Superfly SS. The only changes to the bike from stock is out with the stock wheels and in with Roval Trax Fattie 29er (30mm internal width), XR3 on the rear and Bonty Chupacabra 29x3.0" up front. LOVE the Chupacabra up front on the rigid ride.

21.1 pounds with Speedplay Frog pedals, two water bottle cages, Garmin mount, oh and ESI extra chunky grips.

Really happy with the bike! And it's about 6 pounds lighter than my UNIT.

Oh, I should say, I find that the BB7's on my UNIT work better than the Deore hydraulics on the Superfly, considering switching to Shimano XT brakes.


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

Sweet build! I have been pretty impressed with how well the stock brakes work on mine. I have XT's on my other SS and to be honest, I do not notice a performance difference. Maybe they need a bleed?



randyharris said:


> Funny, I went from a 2011 Kona UNIT with a Manitou Tower Pro suspension fork to the 2015 Trek Superfly SS. The only changes to the bike from stock is out with the stock wheels and in with Roval Trax Fattie 29er (30mm internal width), XR3 on the rear and Bonty Chupacabra 29x3.0" up front. LOVE the Chupacabra up front on the rigid ride.
> 
> 21.1 pounds with Speedplay Frog pedals, two water bottle cages, Garmin mount, oh and ESI extra chunky grips.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

I did the chupacabra in the front too, but found the steering to be super floppy when climbing... Tried a 480mm fork with a standard offset and it help a lot... Lost a little of the snappy steering, but not enough to say it's sluggish... My rear wheel is almost slammed forward, so that helps...


----------



## Geralt (Jul 11, 2012)

My first trail ride on the Superfly SS was yesterday. 

It does feel stiffer than the Unit, at least in its current configuration. I rode it with tubes at 30 psi which I think I can drop a bit without problems. Rocky terrain seemed to kill my momentum and knock me offline more than with the Unit, still maybe tire related more than anything or maybe it's because it's a lighter bike. Haven't optimized my contact points yet. I run a cushier saddle(WTB Pure V) on my other mountain bikes, but the stock saddle of the Superfly felt okay, even so, it might be factoring into my impression of the Superfly's ride. Grips will be replaced with ESI Chunky which is what I have on the Unit. Pedals were some plastic cheapos that were on the bike when I bought it and not as secure as my other pedals with metal pins. Those will be gone before my next ride.

I loved the handling of the Superfly. To me, it's even better than the Unit's handling, and the Unit handles great, IMO. I also loved the light front end, very easy to loft. Weight difference overall between the bikes wasn't as much as it could have been because I was carrying two water bottles on the Superfly as opposed to the one I carry on the Unit(I wish the 2014 Unit had two cage mounts), but it was still noticeable. Weight difference isn't enough to completely overcome the stock gearing for me though. I'll ride it a while with the 32x18, but I'm thinking I'll end up switching it to 32x20 like I did with my Unit. The brakes were fine for me, but I'm not especially picky about brakes. 

So, two very nice rigid singlespeeds, each with their own pluses and minuses. I think I can improve the Superfly with some simple changes--grips, pedals, and possibly tires for a start. My first impression is a less compliant, less comfortable ride on the Superfly, but I don't feel any more beaten up today than after the Unit, so the ride must not be too bad. I've been on my full suspension bike for most of the summer, and this was my first rigid ride in a few weeks, so that may also be influencing my impressions of the Superfly's ride, as well. Happy with the purchase and looking forward to getting some more rides in on the Superfly. I'm sure it will get the majority of my riding time over the next several weeks.


----------



## JohnnyVV (Feb 28, 2015)

Was cleaning my bike today and noticed a good bit of left side tire rub on the chainstay. This is with the stock wheels and and Specialized Fast Trak 2.2s that are really more like 2.1s. Visually there's plenty of clearance. 

Anyone else having similar issues?


----------



## JohnnyVV (Feb 28, 2015)

Got the new wheels for my Superfly SS today! I went with purple Industry Nines laced to Blunt SS rims with a Wolftooth cog and a way too expensive black chain. Tubeless setup was super easy; so nice after the horror show that was Bontrager TLR. I came close to trying Chinese carbon, but when it came time to click "complete your purchase," I flinched and went all American.:cornut: You know...except for the bike and everything else on it...

Currently it's 18.5lbs flat with scary light 123g Easton bars. I guess if I really want to weenie out, I've got a carbon saddle from a recently sold road bike that would knock off another 120g (and hook my shorts every time I get behind the saddle). In truth, I find the stock saddle as comfy as any I've ever owned. I plan on putting Guide brakes on at some point and it may inherit a Turbine cinch crank from another bike, but for the most part it's "finished." Anyway, here it is:


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice build... The black chain is so worth it...


----------



## RaleighX (Mar 30, 2011)

18.75 lbs....

Bontrager XXX bar and seatpost
RXL stem
RXL saddle
I9 hubs, DT aerolite spokes, Bontrager XXX rims, tubeless
XTR pedals


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

Geralt said:


> My first trail ride on the Superfly SS was yesterday.
> 
> It does feel stiffer than the Unit, at least in its current configuration. I rode it with tubes at 30 psi which I think I can drop a bit without problems. Rocky terrain seemed to kill my momentum and knock me offline more than with the Unit, still maybe tire related more than anything or maybe it's because it's a lighter bike. Haven't optimized my contact points yet. I run a cushier saddle(WTB Pure V) on my other mountain bikes, but the stock saddle of the Superfly felt okay, even so, it might be factoring into my impression of the Superfly's ride. Grips will be replaced with ESI Chunky which is what I have on the Unit. Pedals were some plastic cheapos that were on the bike when I bought it and not as secure as my other pedals with metal pins. Those will be gone before my next ride.
> 
> ...


Nice review and comparison. I have a 2014 Unit that I LOVE, but the Superfly has intrigued me since it came out. I sometimes feel I could really enjoy a lighter and "racier" rigid ss than the Unit (though not in place of, just as an option--the Unit is a true keeper) The Crave and the Monocog AL also speak to me for the same reason.
Do you have the stock P2 on your Unit? Any noticeable differences in the fork and front end between that and the Trek's carbon fork(other than weight)?


----------



## Geralt (Jul 11, 2012)

I've done the things I said I was going to do with the Superfly SS--dropped the tire pressure, ESI Chunky grips, Deity Compound pedals, and switched to a 20t cog. All improvements for me as expected. I kept the saddle which I decided is actually pretty decent. I have a 60mm stem I haven't gotten around to trying on the Superfly yet, but I think I'll like it better than the 80mm that's on there now. Still feel like the Unit is a smoother ride but dropping the pressure and adding the Chunky's narrowed the gap. I've never tried carbon bars but that would probably be the next upgrade if I decide I want more shock absorption.

Yep, I have the P2 on the Unit. The weight is still the big difference for me between the P2 and the carbon fork on the Trek. They both seem pretty stiff to me. I don't think I ride aggressively enough for the thru axle of the Trek's fork to matter much.

The Unit was a purchase I made after long consideration and was ordered without a test ride. It's turned out to be everything I'd hoped it would be. Still wouldn't mind having mounts for another bottle cage though. Odd that the 2013 and 2015 have two. I guess if that's all I can find to complain about, I probably shouldn't be complaining at all.

The Superfly SS was an impulse purchase which is something I almost never do with anything. Saw it on sale in my LBS for $1100. It feels LIGHT, both on the bike and just lifting the thing. I went back the next day, gave it a quick spin around the shop vicinity, and bought it.

I'm still trying to figure out what I'm doing with two, rigid, singlespeed 29ers. If I could only keep one, I have no idea which one it would be. LOL


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Has anyone tried one of these on a Northshore rack? Not sure if the fork will work in my rack or not.


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

Geralt said:


> I've done the things I said I was going to do with the Superfly SS--dropped the tire pressure, ESI Chunky grips, Deity Compound pedals, and switched to a 20t cog. All improvements for me as expected. I kept the saddle which I decided is actually pretty decent. I have a 60mm stem I haven't gotten around to trying on the Superfly yet, but I think I'll like it better than the 80mm that's on there now. Still feel like the Unit is a smoother ride but dropping the pressure and adding the Chunky's narrowed the gap. I've never tried carbon bars but that would probably be the next upgrade if I decide I want more shock absorption.
> 
> Yep, I have the P2 on the Unit. The weight is still the big difference for me between the P2 and the carbon fork on the Trek. They both seem pretty stiff to me. I don't think I ride aggressively enough for the thru axle of the Trek's fork to matter much.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I too wish my '14 Unit had mounts for another bottle. I use a hydration pack about 60-70% of the time, and other shorter rides, just one bottle--but two bottles would be a nice option&#8230;

I can totally see myself ending up with a second rigid ss 29r, though I'd have a hard time justifying it to the Missus


----------



## TampaDave (Mar 20, 2015)

Thoughts after riding this thing most of a year.

RE: aluminum vs steel. 

I finally got to build up a rigid steel frame, and there's a world of difference. Be danged if I can put my finger on it, it's not exactly flex. Just feels a little more damp, like if the frame were a lot heavier than it is. Just doesn't feel quite as sharp when you whack a root at full speed. I think the material and overall weight of the Trek makes for a rough ride. I think maybe the geometry might mitigate that some. You can do cool stuff with hydroformed tubing eh. But it's stiff. 

But, it's quick. Starting to back off on my ideas about putting fat tires on there, the thing's built for speed and I just decided to love it like it is. I go light and fast in the back (the stock xr2 serves very well) and just enough stickum up front to keep from washing out. And then just flog the durn thing. 

RE: handling

Just not the bike for picking your way through tight technical trails, and like others I've found it hard to keep the front wheel down in climbs. Maybe it's technique, I dunno, but I did wind up building up a bike for the few trails they have around here that are rough, tight or steep. 

OTOH I've learned to love this bike on the street and when I'm doing mixed street/offroad. On a fast trail it's the shiznit. Keep thinking about building a monstercross but with my short little legs I need slack geometry anyway, not sure I can improve much on what I have geo-wise. 

Re: fitment. 

I don't think the bike is set up right for most people from the factory. Not even close. I think it needs a much shorter stem. 

Be careful you don't have the seat slammed down too far, it'll put your center of gravity too far forward and the bike handles like crap. Things might get tricky if you have relatively short legs. The ETT is plenty long, I would suggest shopping based on your inseam. My 29" pants inseam is the absolute minimum for the 17.5" frame IMO. 

It might take some work to get your cockpit position dialed in. You want to keep your weight off your wrists while seated; too much weight on the front and you'll beat yourself to death and wash out a lot.

I would suggest experimenting with an inexpensive 50mm stem and some old bars with a bit of rise, so you can rotate them and see how a slightly longer or shorter stem would feel, and then work with your setback. You want your fanny back over the rear wheel. You don't want to be too stretched out, you have to be able to shift your weight on this bike. 

This is critical, get help if you need to. I was this close to selling the bike because I thought it was too big, but I just didn't have it set up right. Part of it was, I just didn't "get" modern mtb design. Fortunately stems are cheap and I finally figured it out.

Once you figure it out, get a nice carbon bar, some Ergon or ESI grips, and open up the throttle.

RE: Gearing

Not particular to this bike, but kinda found out the hard way, longer cranks are better. My knees just couldn't take the 175's but it's hard to get the gearing right with 160's, you have to gear down and wind up spinning out on the flats. Comes from the factory set up pretty durn good for the flats, just replace that crappy BMX cog on there day one. I would suggest a rockin purple Endless Bike cog myself. I mean, why would you not? 

RE: components

I would agree, the seat is eerily good.

Brakes are fine.

I've learned to love the stranglehold dropout, just get a torque wrench and do it right. 

Grips are horrible. This thing is stiff and it will abuse your hands; get some Ergon or ESI grips rikki-tik. Does anybody like the stock bar?

I had two creaks. One from the pedals and one from the seatpost. Can't say I love the seatpost. 

The RF cranks are OK, I rode those, XT and Deore cranks at various times on this bike and can't say I noticed any difference. Wife like the RF cranks so much she stole em from me. That said, I like the Shimano cranks better because they are easier to remove so you can get in there and clean/grease the bb shell more easily. Which might be why I don't have any bb creaks. 

Chainline isn't quite right from the factory but the big spacer they put on there works perfectly with the Endless Bike cogs and is close enough with Surly cogs. 

Wheels and tires are OK. The bontrager wheels are 24 spoke with offset holes, grommeted. Kind of skinny but I've decided this bike does best with 2.2/2.3 tires anyway. Hubs haven't crapped out yet. I personally love the tires. It seriously needs to be run tubeless, but it sets up easy with factory parts. If you've never done tubeless, it's like hitting the easy button. You know what they say: of strength, weight and cost, you just can't knock it out of the park with all three at the same time. I think this system is a good design compromise. Net of everything I was pleasantly surprised; not bad for a factory setup. 

So out of the box I'd say the following have to be swapped out:
- Cog
- Grips
- Stem
- Tubes

Worth doing all of these things before you even leave the store. Don't ride one mile on that cog, that thing'll eat your freehub body and plus it skips. 

Since you can get Easton carbon bars from Blue Sky for ~60 bucks, not much excuse for keeping the stock bars imo. Might need or want a new seat post. Everything else works. 

All in all, it's a great platform if you aren't into building your own. I'm liking the Soma Juice and the OS Blackbuck a lot, and might eventually sell the Trek frame to fund one or the other. (And maybe the fork, but where else are you gonna find a carbon 29er fork with 51mm offset?) 

But dang. Love the Superfly geometry, it is such a nice bike right out of the box for the stuff it does best. For the money it's a great bike.


----------



## Durt (Aug 13, 2009)

My 2016 in Miami Green is on order, waiting patiently for her arrival.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

New color looks great!


----------



## unclechet (Nov 13, 2015)

I bought one specifically to race at SSKC after determining my 1998 Surly 1x1 needed too much work. I rode it box stock save for putting on an 18 rear cog. I think it was an 18. I should have written it down because the whole race I was wishing for a lower gear! Brutal race but I did ok and the bike was fabulous. A couple of months later I rode it in a 113 mile gravel road race. I ran a 17 rear cog for that race and installed some old Onza Ti bar ends. I actually needed more gear for that race as I was losing time on the flats and rolling hills down wind legs. Oh well, it was a blast and once again I was very pleased with the bike! Today was the first day I've ridden it since then and I have to say I love this bike. For the rec path here in Wichita I run a 15 tooth cog and 2.0 slick tires. It's pretty darn fast set up like this. Here's a couple of pix of me racing it at SSKC.


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

Updated with an Enve fork, i45 with a Chupacabra on the front end, and a proper SS rear hub. The 470mm A-C and 52mm offset of the fork really gives it precise handling! However, the front wheel doesn't pop up as easily, and requires me to use proper manual technique - not just pulling up on the bars. Small compromise for great grip and a comfy roll. Didn't notice a loss in acceleration either. 

Rear wheel sizing will also impact the headtube angle, so be mindful of that too. I'm running an Ardent Race in the rear, which seem to have low volume and a short sidewall. If I fit something like a Hans Damf in the rear, I could probably get away with the Chupacabra on the stock fork. I love it the way it is, keeping the rear fast rolling...

Size 17.5
5' 9" regular build (30" pant inseam)
Syntace Megaforce 2 stem, 50mm flipped at -6*
Syntace Carbon 780mm bar, 20mm rise (hard to find a wide bar with a low rise)
Syntace HiFlex Carbon seat post
Stock seat post binder
66sick El Flaco Carbon saddle 
Enve MTN fork set at 52mm offset
Custom Industry Nine SS build on WTB i25 Frequency rear, WTB i45 Scraper front
Maxxis Ardent Race 2.20 rear, Bontrager Chupacabra 3.00 front
M987 brakes, 180mm front, 160mm rear Icetech rotors
Ergon GA2 grips
M980 XTR cranks
Stock PF BB92 (Shimano)
Wolftooth Oval 32t chainring, bolts, and 19t cog
(close slamming wheel completely forward)
Look S-track pedals
KMC DLC chain
Cane Creek 110 headset
Built at about 20 lbs even


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

Durt said:


> View attachment 1034654
> 
> 
> My 2016 in Miami Green is on order, waiting patiently for her arrival.


Looks like a pic of a Stache 5 based on the red downtube lettering. I wish Trek did turquoise lettering instead of that yellow on the pseudo sea foam green frame.

Hope you get her soon. It's a blast to ride!


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

Here's my 2016 Superfly SS. I've since reverted to the Bontrager Line front wheel from the Derby shown here.


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

agu said:


> View attachment 1037005
> 
> 
> Here's my 2016 Superfly SS. I've since reverted to the Bontrager Line front wheel from the Derby shown here.


that thing is FLY


----------



## SHowley2003 (Feb 21, 2008)

Just ordered up a 18.5 in the new green. I actually was hoping for the black/purple but Trek was all out. I plan on adding a SID and going with a 20t rear cog to start. This will be replacing my Rig. I'm hoping the new dropouts are a positive upgrade, and I'm looking forward to the tapered headtube and thru-axles over the Q/Rs and 1 1/8 steerer on the rig. Should improve handling.


----------



## btkc (Nov 11, 2010)

i know it may be blasphemy but has anyone removed the purple stickers? easy or difficult? any tips? thanks!


----------



## b1rdie (Mar 11, 2011)

I just bought some black tape and will cover part of the purple stickers from mine. I think that removing the original stickers could harm the finish of the original painting.


----------



## Nickhepler2 (Nov 15, 2015)

I would much rather have this than my crave.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyone know what the weight of these are frame only?


----------



## lewvsal (Dec 22, 2010)

Bringing this back...I seriously considered the 2015 (purple/black) ss; went with the superfly 9.8 1x11 and love it.
Any rate, I stopped in my LBS and they still have one of the 2015 SS in my size. Doesn't look like Trek is making one for 2018...
would you buy this 3 year old bike? Also what would a fair price be?


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

lewvsal said:


> Bringing this back...I seriously considered the 2015 (purple/black) ss; went with the superfly 9.8 1x11 and love it.
> Any rate, I stopped in my LBS and they still have one of the 2015 SS in my size. Doesn't look like Trek is making one for 2018...
> would you buy this 3 year old bike? Also what would a fair price be?


Ironically, I have a 2015 Trek Superfly FS 9.8 SL, and a 2015 Trek Superfly SS.

I think it's still an awesome bike, my SS is setup with 29mm wide internal rims and a 3.0" Chupacabra up front, and a 2.35" Bontrager XR3 in the rear. Great setup. Check www.bicyclebluebook.com for estimated worth.


----------



## Geralt (Jul 11, 2012)

I still think it's a great bike, too. My other mountain bikes are a Giant Trance X 29er and a Kona Unit with a 100mm Reba on it. I ride my Superfly SS most often.

No idea what a fair price would be on the one you're looking to buy though.


----------



## lewvsal (Dec 22, 2010)

randyharris said:


> Ironically, I have a 2015 Trek Superfly FS 9.8 SL, and a 2015 Trek Superfly SS.
> 
> I think it's still an awesome bike, my SS is setup with 29mm wide internal rims and a 3.0" Chupacabra up front, and a 2.35" Bontrager XR3 in the rear. Great setup. Check www.bicyclebluebook.com for estimated worth.


I had never heard of that bluebook...great idea.
I spoke to a buddy who used to work at this LBS, he said with an MSRP of $1,600 he guessed the shop owner likely paid $700, maybe a bit less. I'd be pumped if i could get it for $800-$900 which seems reasonable and possible given it's been on the shelf for 3 years.


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

wheres it at I'd buy it in a heartbeat and I already have one


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

I doubt we will get another rigid SS trek superfly out of them ever again? I feel like the aluminum rigid SS options are dwindling without committing to plus or frame up builds. I hope my 2015 never breaks, it's been about 5,000 rough miles around the west and its a beast.


----------



## 1-bar (Jun 10, 2004)

Has anyone tried running a 3.0 tire on the OE bontrager mustang that comes on the SS Superfly?


----------



## reundo (Oct 22, 2008)

1-bar said:


> Has anyone tried running a 3.0 tire on the OE bontrager mustang that comes on the SS Superfly?


A buddy of mine did to 'test' if it might be worth upgrading to a wider rim/tire combo. You can do it, but I wouldn't recommend it for any longer term use. The tire balloons too much.


----------



## 1-bar (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks, that's exactly what I wanted to know. What internal rim width is preferred now days for a 3.0 tire in front and a 2.4 in the back. Can anyone confirm if 2.4" in the rear is the biggest a SS Superfly can take?



reundo said:


> A buddy of mine did to 'test' if it might be worth upgrading to a wider rim/tire combo. You can do it, but I wouldn't recommend it for any longer term use. The tire balloons too much.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

'15 Superfly SS 

Absolutely love this bike. The geo is spot on to go fast and feel comfortable and it rides like a rocket. It's 23.5 lbs with pedals and under-saddle stuff (not pictured). Was considering a carbon SS bike but this Superfly frame is almost as light.

Upgrades:
- Fox Evo fork 110mm
- Easton Haven wheels
- Turbine 60 stem
- 780 Ritchey WCS Trail carbon bar
- ESI xtra chunky grips
- Singletrack Solutions bar ends
- XT brakes
- Next seatpost
- Wolftooth purple 19t cog
- Bontrager carbon cage


----------



## Jammr (Oct 2, 2016)

I just noticed you have a Fox EVO sus fork. I have a 2016 Superfly SS I love, but the rigid fork is really beating up my hands, wrists, and a bad shoulder. I'm planning on getting a Fox 32 performance, which I also have on my Top Fuel. To keep Geo the same I'm assuming I need 100 travel, 51 offset and 100x15 (non boost) QR? Been looking for a deal or used but cant find one with those exact specs so might have to buy new.


----------



## Jammr (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Fun go this past Saturday. Many upgrades on this bike and it's a blast to ride.


----------



## ShogunSX (Feb 22, 2015)

Finished building up my Superfly SS today. Bought for cheap in single speed form but wanted to make it a do-it-all rig for commuting, gravel grinding and mellow single track. I have a Ibis Mojo 3 for normal trail riding but needed something I can use for everything else and that would be more efficient on pavement but could still ride dirt.

Most the parts were spares/leftovers I had lying around.

Ibis 740 bars
Ibis 50mm stem
Sensus grips
Stock Bontrager tubless wheelset 
Michelin Wild Grip'r 2.25 front tire
Wild Race'r 2.25 rear tire
Full XT 1x11 drivetrain 
Deore Brakes
Thompson seatpost
Specialized Toupe Ti saddle


----------



## ReturnOfTheMTB (Nov 4, 2014)

I own a few bikes include a Bronson and Kona Process and this bike still brings the biggest smile to me. 

What BB was the stock one? I'll replace the crank to reduce weight. Are you guys running a dropper?


----------



## ReturnOfTheMTB (Nov 4, 2014)

Does this come stock with a BB92, can I use a 24mm hollowtech 2. I see the raceface turbine is 30mm?


----------

